
Exit 57 (Sketch comedy TV series, 1995-96) - DrScump
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exit_57
======
DrScump
The five cast members included Steven Colbert, Any Sedaris, and Paul Dinello
(Colbert's longtime writing partner). Four of the five later did "Strangers
With Candy".

It looks like Comedy Central has put the entire series on YouTube for free now
- good quarantine viewing. For years, it was only available in bootleg form.

